# Memstick not bootable



## fullauto2012 (Jul 13, 2016)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-pre.html

Followed the above instruction with:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ia64/ia64/ISO-IMAGES/10.3/FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-ia64-memstick.img

The hardware is:
http://www.mitxpc.com/proddetail.php?prod=EKMPD12TIT3410

I have never made a memstick before but the dd command seemed pretty reasonable.
However, I did two different memsticks on both windows with Win32DiskImager.exe and straight from FreeBSD with the dd command. None of those resulted in a bootable memstick.  

I was wondering if I have to gpart the memstick first? 
What am I missing here?


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 13, 2016)

Follow wblock@'s howto:

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2012-July/243190.html


----------



## ljboiler (Jul 13, 2016)

Are you sure the ia64 (Itanium) image is the one you want?  Maybe you should be trying the amd64 one instead.


----------



## fullauto2012 (Jul 14, 2016)

Good catch on the IA64... I pasted the wrong link... AMD64 was the image I was using...
So do I have to gpart the memstick before using win32diskimage?


----------



## kpa (Jul 14, 2016)

No, the memstick images are supposed to be written directly on the drives. If you initialize the drive before the write with a partition table it doesn't matter, the image contents will overwrite whatever was on the drive including the partition tables.


----------

